# Safety pins and beads patterns?



## miclew (Oct 13, 2004)

I am not talking about those little flag pin things people make. I am talking about something I saw in a catalog that was cute. One thing was a little candy basket and the other was a little lamp. These were made with safety pins and beads.

michele


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is a different one that could be modified to be either a basket or a lamp. It's a start anyway!

http://www.makingfriends.com/scouts/bs_candle_saftypin.htm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

couple of sites to check out:
this one has a LOT of designs...scroll down to get past the little "flag" things
















http://www.makingfriends.com/safety_pin_projects.htm
This one is for a nightlite 








http://www.azcentral.com/home/crafty/articles/0108craftyideas08.html 

http://www.artcove.com/Beaddoll/Largebeaddoll/Instr/largedoll.htm


----------



## miclew (Oct 13, 2004)

That is the sort of thing I am looking for! Thanks so much


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I'm working on a Christmas tree made from beads and pins. It's a commercial kit, but I could copy the instructions and email them if it would help. Jan in Co


----------

